# water cell fuel kit? anyone try this?



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

it looks too good to be true! Has anyone tried it? scam?

www.water4gas.com


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

You go first.. 
~Don


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

There is an identical thread on this topic in Emergency Preparadness entitled:

Dbl Mileage via Bug Zapper in H2O


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

While I will admitt that H2/H2O systems can work. The probablity of getting the right mix of system and vehicle is about 1 in 100,000. Not quite one in a million but close. Most, when put on a dyno for actual verification of performance have failed with more systems deceasing fuel mileage rather than increasing it.

We did have a rather long thread on this but it seems to have gotten trimmed.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I guess I was one of the 1 in 100,000 then that got it right, the problem in my friends rig was that he wanted 100% free fuel, and he only ioncreased just over 50% in his mileage, then he left the unit's toggle switch on and it boiled and coated everythig and needed cleansed, so it never go put back in for further testing.... but it worked and I thought it worked well on that old 88 ford ranger, since my newer rigs have fuel injection i never tried applying a unit on them yet, and from what ive read a sensor is needed to adjust the computer so not to use as much fossil fuel.... and may be why these units dont work for everyone right out of the box..... 

William
Idaho


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

It would be very easy for me to "demonstrate" it works. I would top off the tank right up to the nozzle, drive around for a while, then refill, but only to the automatic shutoff. Suddenly, mileage would seemingly be way up. Suckers are born every minute.

Really Blu3duk; do you really think that if anyone really got 50% better mileage, he'd be under the hood figuring out why it stopped? It didn't work! It doesn't work! It's not going to work! It is just a scam! Whenever you find someone that "said" it worked, there's ALWAYS some kind of excuse. Oh, the unit "_boiled and coated everythig and needed cleansed, so it never go put back in for further testing_", or "_the oil companies don't want you to know about this_", or "_you can't tax water_". People need to give up their delusions that some magic technology is going to come along and save the day. We should all be preparing right now for an energy poor future with much more expensive and limited fuel.
Michael


----------



## rainbowmoon (Apr 8, 2007)

have you tried this? how did it work for you?

I also disagree. we need to change our lifestyles and learn about alternative energy sources. I checked out water for gas at the BBB (under the correct name- 1 Freedom, Inc) no complaints.



Michael Kawalek said:


> It would be very easy for me to "demonstrate" it works. I would top off the tank right up to the nozzle, drive around for a while, then refill, but only to the automatic shutoff. Suddenly, mileage would seemingly be way up. Suckers are born every minute.
> 
> Really Blu3duk; do you really think that if anyone really got 50% better mileage, he'd be under the hood figuring out why it stopped? It didn't work! It doesn't work! It's not going to work! It is just a scam! Whenever you find someone that "said" it worked, there's ALWAYS some kind of excuse. Oh, the unit "_boiled and coated everythig and needed cleansed, so it never go put back in for further testing_", or "_the oil companies don't want you to know about this_", or "_you can't tax water_". People need to give up their delusions that some magic technology is going to come along and save the day. We should all be preparing right now for an energy poor future with much more expensive and limited fuel.
> Michael


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

My Dad is building a unit right now.


----------



## Kevingr (Mar 10, 2006)

Consumer reports has done extensive testing on all these gimicks and found none of them to work, some even lowered mileage.


----------



## Highground (Jan 22, 2003)

What's that P.T. Barnum said?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, I'll let you know how he makes out with it. I can tell you one thing though, I have seen the plans, they are too complicated for me, but Dad has been a tinkerer for most of his 70 years, so if he says he can, I'm not betting against it.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Michael Kawalek said:


> It would be very easy for me to "demonstrate" it works. I would top off the tank right up to the nozzle, drive around for a while, then refill, but only to the automatic shutoff. Suddenly, mileage would seemingly be way up. Suckers are born every minute.
> 
> Really Blu3duk; do you really think that if anyone really got 50% better mileage, he'd be under the hood figuring out why it stopped? It didn't work! It doesn't work! It's not going to work! It is just a scam! Whenever you find someone that "said" it worked, there's ALWAYS some kind of excuse. Oh, the unit "_boiled and coated everythig and needed cleansed, so it never go put back in for further testing_"....
> Michael


DO NOT call me a liar unless you want to put money where your mouth is. 

If you understood my friend who i put it in his truck, you would know that it did not preform to HIS expectations of 100% free fuel, and that 50% increase in his mileage was not worth the time, money and effort of rebuilding that unit. I told him not to put baking soda in the thing and he did not listen to me, and the unit boiled dry while sitting in the yard, ran his battery down and the whole inside and the anodes/cathodes were coated with a residue that would not just rinse off, and since I welded them in at his request, everything needed cut apart or made from scratch and at $2 fuel it was not expedient for him to use.....

Parts are not cheap now either, as stainless has risen in price like everyting else, the unit i built was started from a surplus fire extinguisher so was scrap, and those are kind of hard to find right now around here, everyone and his dog are hauling scrap to sell to china, pretty soon there wont be a decent piece of junk left around here for parts of any kind to work with, but thats truck driving. The cost of welding rod is up too, though not as much as other things related to building a decent size unit.

William
Idaho


----------



## lynnheater71968 (Feb 9, 2004)

Neighbor down the way built and installed 2 hydrogen generators and he did some
tinkering and he gets from 21 to now 30 mpg country miles on a minivan. He's
building more generators for install but will add EFIE box next when it arrives and test
first.

A farmer has installed generators on his tractor. He is really impressed. He also is
doing more tinkering. His wife says he's more concerned about his dang tractor so
she came over wanting to make one so I'm helping her. Now I got church ladies
calling. What a hoot.

I've built and installed 2 generators on my '95 Dodge minivan. 17 city 21 highway went to 26 mpg city to 29 highway. I'm changing to synthetic oil and high performance
spark plugs and see what that does. Then I have to build a Map Sensor
Enhancer and install it. 

This is fun.

Takes patience and tinkering and not always works with all vehicles. It can be
frustrating. Do this and it gets great mileage then the computer or exhaust sensor
kicks in and gotta find a way to fool it.

www.water4gas.com is a great source for me. They have a free market
area where folks build and sell the 5 item add-ons. I might just go lazy and buy
my map sensor enhancer instead of building it. They also have a forum which
has helped me greatly. I like having all the support I can get.

There's websites and forums where it's free. Everyone helping everyone. 

This would make some a great business. Do the building and installing at your
homestead. Not a lot of start up capital. Parts come from Lowe's and Home Depot. And, all homesteaders have quart jars, right? That houses the generator with a plastic lid.

It's not a scam. I, too, thought it was until I heard my preacher was having great
results and I went over to his house and talked to him. Then I got serious.

Works on lawnmowers, rvs, 18 wheelers, all terrain vehicles, motorcycles,
pickups, tractors, cars. 

This has been around for over 90 years. Pilots flew planes using this
technology during WWII.

My neighbor told me I was going to blow myself up. Mercy, it's not like I'm hooking 
the hydrogen generator to the fuel line. I blew a fuse a couple of times , that's all.

Oh, my minivan runs so much more smoother, quieter, and has more power. My engine is
being cleaned while I'm driving. Great for the environment.

Do I sound like a commerical?


----------



## sugarbush (Jul 15, 2007)

*Don't knock it if you haven't tried it!!! I get 50 mpg in my 05 Honda Civic*, though its a hybrid and does not have a hydrogen generator on it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Hydrogen can work to increase fuel mileage, but it does take the right mix and adjustment with the sensors to make it happen. The author does make it sound _extremely simple_ on his landing page, but once you download the "ebook" you will see that there is much more than hooking up a few electrodes in a mason jar full of water and introducing the hydrogen gas to your combustion chamber via engine vacuum, especially with newer vehicles. It would be worth the money if it were only that simple. The compiled information can be found freely elsewhere on the internet. I assume the reason there are no reports to BBB is because of clickbank's liberal return policy.



> Pilots flew planes using this technology during WWII


 I believe that was in reference to WWII B52's using *water vaporizers* for short takeoffs. I don't think I'm really sold on that in use for normal everyday driving for some reason...yet.

For those that don't quite understand how you can get Hydrogen (an explosive) gas from water, a simple way to actually see it is by hooking up two wires (with all 4 ends trimmed) to a 9V battery and sticking the opposite ends of them in a clear bowl of water. If you don't see any bubbles, you can add a little bit of baking soda (maybe two teaspoons) and mix it into the water and then try again. The wires should not be touching. Its a simple experiment that your kids have probably already performed in their high school science class. You don't need "electrodes" just to see how it works. Typical electrodes for the W4G system is stainless steel wire. From the cathode (negative terminal) comes the hydrogen gas. From the anode will come the Oxygen gas. You're basically splitting molecules through electrolysis. If you hold a match over where the bubbles come up from the negative wire in the water you will hear small pops. That's the little hydrogen bubbles exploding.

The hard part about this is getting a vehicle that was built to run on gasoline retrofitted to run on a combination of gasoline and hydrogen or eventually 100% hydrogen. Without all of these "_suckers_" as someone above referred to them, you're going to be relying on the government to take care of your fuel needs in the future. How's that been workin' for ya lately? I guess we should also throw Rudolf Diesel into the sucker category too while we're at it. It's the people that experiment and brainstorm that have given us the technology that we have thus far. If it weren't for _Al Gore_, we wouldn't even have Homesteading Today and be able to share what works and what doesn't


----------



## ericalbers (May 31, 2006)

rainbowmoon said:


> it looks too good to be true! Has anyone tried it? scam?
> 
> www.water4gas.com


Please people, taking electricity from your battery and splitting water into HH and O, then pumping it into your engine will do NOTHING to help you....

It takes the exact same amount of energy to split a water molecule from H2O(water) into H2 and O as it gives you when you burn it back into H2O(water) less a heating loss/cost of upto 30%!!!

Its basic chemistry, please read even the 9th grade chemistry book on electrolysis...the energy to split a water molecule is exactly the same as what you get when you burn it....PLEASE READ a GOOD source of information before paying your hard earned $ on these voodoo things...

Think of it this way, reading costs you nothing, read the best source of good information you can, from someone who does NOT have a vested interest in selling you something....then, if you really really want too, blow some cash on this garbage....

Remember, its not about 'faith' or 'belief', it either works or it does not, and it must be proven, not just promised.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

so bottom line does this work? or not? and if it does whats the catch?


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

It works well on a carburetor rig, on the fuel injected new ones i can not say as I have not put one on any. I do not know if it will help a diesel rig or not, for they use compression to get the mostest from the fuel..... 

I got over40% increase from the unit that i built for my friend, all built from the salvage yard for the stainless, which has gone way over the top since then. We seen no noticeable power loss but were also disappointed when there was no significant power increase either.

H2 is just like any other gas, it is a gas, combustable but it is stable where it is not under extreme pressures, a person could pump it into a propane cylander at 100psi and it will stay and not leak thru the walls, but if you try to take it to the liquid stage it will leak out of any metal that is not lined with glass, so the word is you can not use it like LPG, as a liquid and that makes it a no go for most people do not understand chemistry, they look at the old Hindenburg Zepplin buring and think H2 is dangerous in what they can make in their car, or they think Hydrogen fission nuclear weaponry under the hood.... and do not go further..... it really does not become anywhere close to a nuke device.

Any prudent person who understands the breakdown of gasoline understand that it is the HYDRO in the jhydrocarbons that is burnt and power the vehicle, the hydro is burnt because it contains HYDROGEN that combustable and flamable gas some folks are scared of..... and they should have the vehicle license taken away for remaining ignorant and trying to keep other folks the same way, as I really would not want to be on the same road as they are.

get educated, it really is not as hard as some folks claim it is, the information is available, not everyone selling something has what it is that will educate the right people, there is such a thing as a public library, and the library exchange for books you want that are not on the shelf.... yes there is more than the internet availabe to be able to read about a topic. I recomend reading the 1943 austrailian author John Cash book on woodgas generation to grasp an understanding of the way gases are burnt called Producer Gas For Motor Vehicles it is no longer available from Lindsay publications where i bought my copy a few years ago, but it probably is around somewhere, a person once they understand fuels and the way they burn or what part burns will understand H2 in the equation.

William
Idaho


----------

